# SKULL IDENTIFICATION for the naturists



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

this is following the goose ID conversation.

this is an idea of all the different types of skull that one might find on their travels!

i also have duck, pigeon, gosshawk and buzzard, but i cant find em at the moment. i also have a collie dog to put up later as well.

first up a savage little creature when it comes to dentistry!
the stoat!









and one im sure everybody knows....
the common cat.









this guy is easily recognized. when you lift it up, the bottom jaw hangs in the skull as it is a locked jaw mammal 
the badger.
the thin blade on top of his head is larger in males than in females.
so you can ID a badgers gender even when its dead.









now this is VERY VERY rare find.
you would not believe the look on my face when i found this beauty!
a pair of A* roe deer buck skulls, locked together in a rut, couldn't get apart, and sadly died together.
what a horrible way to go.
me and my partner have tried again again to separate these guys, to no avail. they are truely locked!









the largest i own at the moment
the Tamworth boar.
this guy was very old when he eventually died of natural causes.
he was my friends old pet on his small holding.
he only has 2 tusks in at the moment, as his owner wanted the top two as a keep sake.









and again off my mates small holding, a Jacobson sheep skull.
apparently he used to have 4 horns, but snapped one off in mating season, and we still have no idea how he survived that injury. he died of old age 2 years after loosing his 4th horn.









and finally for now, my pride and joy!!!
a mighty fallow stag!!!!
from nose tip to top of his antlers, he is 30 inches tall.
and at an amazing 11 points ( prongs on each antler) he is at least 11 years old.
prongs measure age.
in England on game keeper estate on a deer hunt, this boy would have been a "gold head" and would have cost at least 10k just to shoot.
needless to say i believe this guy lead a good old life, as he was found in a private woodland, away from shooting grounds.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think you should change the title to Naturalists as naturists are naked people:whistling2:


Where do most of your skulls come from? Are they roadkill?


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

HABU said:


>


hey hunny that would be off a sheep!!!
very hard to tell from a female fallow, but the dip between the eyes gives em away everytime


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I think you should change the title to Naturalists as naturists are naked people:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Where do most of your skulls come from? Are they roadkill?


woops my bad!


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

xxpaintxx said:


> woops my bad!


the majority of my skulls are road kill yes  although a few pets that have died of natural causes.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How do you clean them ?


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> How do you clean them ?


theres the easy long way and the smelly short way.
easy, bury the bugger dig it up 6 months later, leave in rain and sun for a few months.
the earth eats away the flesh, the sun dries it, the rain washes it, the sun bleaches it after.
the hard smelly way is to boil the crap out of it.
personally i would rather bury. lol

after that i have a drill kit thing that you can fix different heads to. so i put on the wire brush and clean off the dirt with that. you can also use a tooth brush and bleach


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sheep?... what's a sheep doing out in the middle of nowhere?

... very strange...

especially when no one really eats sheep here...

the case of the lost sheep... a mystery... i wonder how it got there?...


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Never heard of anyone who collects real skulls, your the first LOL

My dads friend has alot of heads on his wall, from what hes shot but they have fur left on, etc :lol2:


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> sheep?... what's a sheep doing out in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> ... very strange...
> 
> ...


ok maby i got em wrong way round. that wouldn't surprise me.
if its not a sheep then definatly a female fallow. i could give you a hundred per cent answer if i had it in my hands lol
apart from which you would be surprised how far sheep can get if they escape!


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

xxpaintxx said:


> ok maby i got em wrong way round. that wouldn't surprise me.
> if its not a sheep then definatly a female fallow. i could give you a hundred per cent answer if i had it in my hands lol
> apart from which you would be surprised how far sheep can get if they escape!


hey hun just noticed your from the US and A lol
would most likely be the deer then


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

xxpaintxx said:


> hey hun just noticed your from the US and A lol
> would most likely be the deer then


 
a whitetailed deer i thought...

i find their bones all the time... we're ate up with them.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i once cleaned an huge burm skull as a teen... i cleaned, bleached and reassmebled it bone for bone... even the stapes where intact... it was museum quality... perfect... and clean.

i was so proud of that... it took me weeks and weeks and i had to learn every bone and tooth of a python skull... great satisfaction...

that's what i do... try something, master it and go on to something else... you get a terrific sense of accomplishment but them after you master something... the challenge is gone... story of my life...

... maybe next week i'll do this or that.... then the thrill is gone when i see that i can do it...

... i admire people that can stick to something and continue to enjoy it...

me?... think i'll learn how to climb mountains... then once i've scaled K-2... that's it... i'm done... what next?:lol2:

just thought i'd toss that out there... forgive my strange babble...:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I collect skulls too to show children when I'm doing wildlife talks.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I collect skulls too to show children when I'm doing wildlife talks.


 
:gasp: That`s what happened to the ex husbands:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: That`s what happened to the ex husbands:lol2:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

what an unusual collection!

Very interesting tho!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a sheep skull in the garden somewhere, I should go find it sometime.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great collection! I find skulls very interesting! I have a Green-Winged Macaw skull, an imitation small cat species skull, & a reindeer antler hehe


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

I love my skulls! Got quite a few including dogs, deer, sheep, birds, cats, badgers, foxes... I will get round to taking some updated pics but heres the only photo I could find, my White-tail deer.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I have two sheep skulls, a small deer antler, and a few small bird/rodent skulls.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my uncle.. has a wide range
from a rien deer to a seals to parts of whales including (cant rmemeber the name...) the furry teeth of whales.. not really a skull but who cares!! lol


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Where do you put a whale skull? Doe sit need a room all to itself? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Sarah-Louise Darwin said:


> Where do you put a whale skull? Doe sit need a room all to itself? :lol2:


my uncle is crazy he has bits of whale everywhere, and seals and dolphins etc.. he has part of a bag bone of a sperm whale on his fire place! lol.. odd if you ask me.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I have just spent over a month trying to clean a pigs skull, only to have the individual bones swell and split. I cannot even glue it back together as the bits are all now too big to fit.:devil:

Goodness knows where I went wrong.


----------

